# Battery type for TAG F1...



## mistercubs (Jun 23, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the replacement battery type for a TAG Formula 1 WAH1110.BA0850?

Thanks!,

--John


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Dug up an old pic of mine, looks like it was on a 370 so any compatible cell should work including 370, 371B, SR69, SR920, SR920W, AG6...Hope that helps


----------



## mistercubs (Jun 23, 2008)

Drez said:


> Dug up an old pic of mine, looks like it was on a 370 so any compatible cell should work including 370, 371B, SR69, SR920, SR920W, AG6...Hope that helps


I opened the case back of mine last night and it looked like a Renata 390. Does that sound right to you?

--John


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

If it had a 390 in it then that's what I'd replace it with, possible my older model had a diff movement than yours. You can use any equivalent to the 390 as well, ie. SR1130


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

that picture of a eta 955.112 movement is a replacement movement.It should have tag heuer signed on it somewhere.Normally by the coil.Its no big drama as its exactly the same movement just it isn't an original TH movement.


and its missing metal battery clamp/cover.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

decipher28 said:


> that picture of a eta 955.112 movement is a replacement movement.It should have tag heuer signed on it somewhere.Normally by the coil.Its no big drama as its exactly the same movement just it isn't an original TH movement.
> ...


They stopped stamping the movements at some point. When I don't know but possibly before this F1 was made.

It would be interesting to see a good date for the cutover...


----------



## brabus (Jul 2, 2009)

decipher28 said:


> that picture of a eta 955.112 movement is a replacement movement.It should have tag heuer signed on it somewhere.Normally by the coil.Its no big drama as its exactly the same movement just it isn't an original TH movement.
> 
> and its missing metal battery clamp/cover.


I'm almost certain that the Tag Heuer in the photo is an older model judging by the solid end links. The movement on current models are fitted with the ETA F06-111 and has the metal battery holder you're talking about. And current models also do not have Tag Heuer signed on it.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## decipher28 (May 2, 2010)

Eeeb said:


> They stopped stamping the movements at some point. When I don't know but possibly before this F1 was made.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a good date for the cutover...


i didn't know they stopped stamping movements.I wonder why they stopped doing that then.

and yes it would be quite interesting to know when they stopped doing it.I bet dmr might know.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

That was def a somewhat older model, it had the blue rubberized bumper on both sides of the case where the newer black F1 I had didn't. As to the exact date, not sure. Its long passed on to a new owner but good information all the same. For Ref model was wac1112 but I dont think that changed over a the generation changes, added a few pics if they help.


----------



## mistercubs (Jun 23, 2008)

brabus said:


> I'm almost certain that the Tag Heuer in the photo is an older model judging by the solid end links. The movement on current models are fitted with the ETA F06-111 and has the metal battery holder you're talking about. And current models also do not have Tag Heuer signed on it.
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


Mine is the TAG WAH1110.BA0850, with an ETA F06.111 movement (no TAG Heuer stamp on movement) and metal battery holder. It's the model after the ones with the rubber bumper. The side is etched with "TAG Heuer." I just can't read what the battery type is. It's a Renata and looks like it says 390, but I'm not sure. Jewelers won't tell me what it is because they wanna get me in there and rape me on a new battery.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

mistercubs said:


> Mine is the TAG WAH1110.BA0850, with an ETA F06.111 movement (no TAG Heuer stamp on movement) and metal battery holder. It's the model after the ones with the rubber bumper. The side is etched with "TAG Heuer." I just can't read what the battery type is. It's a Renata and looks like it says 390, but I'm not sure. Jewelers won't tell me what it is because they wanna get me in there and rape me on a new battery.


ETA 955 and F06 use 371 battery.


----------



## mistercubs (Jun 23, 2008)

bmwfreak said:


> ETA 955 and F06 use 371 battery.


Thank you! That's all I needed to know. I asked a simple question and you answered it. Thanks again!!!

--John


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Battery Tutorial*

Just a quick tutorial on batteries:

Modern batteries vary in 3 ways


voltage - they are either 3v or 1.5v... most are 1.5v
diameter
thickness
Generally the larger the battery, the more power potential.

Bateries come coded as NNN or as AANNNN - the NNN was developed by Retna and the AANNNN was developed by a Japanese agreement. From the NNNN you can impute the thickness and approximate diameter in mm.

Matching voltage is 'very important' but the 3v batteries are generally large thin wafers so that's not a problem in reality.

Matching diameter is important. But thickness can vary slightly and the battery will probably still work if it will fit.

At one time slow and fast drain batteries were different. There is no difference for modern batteries. Thus a modern battery may come marked with two different numbers. This is why.

(Yes, I know the Bulova Accutron batteries were different... don't interrupt the class! :-|)

Old batteries that have failed should be removed from the watch. Some have been known to leak battery acid, forming a 'crystal entity' inside the internals of the watch. Just like on Star Trek - TNG this is more often than not fatal to the movement.

My personal choice in batteries are Energizers. My watchmaker claims he has never known one to leak and he has seen thousands of dead batteries.


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Battery Tutorial*



Eeeb said:


> Just a quick tutorial on batteries:
> 
> Matching diameter is important. But thickness can vary slightly and the battery will probably still work if it will fit.


Useful knowlegde here. Thanks for sharing


----------



## diegonieva (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Battery Tutorial*



Eeeb said:


> (Yes, I know the Bulova Accutron batteries were different... don't interrupt the class! :-|)


That bit there cracked me up....!!!!

Awesome piece of information as well.


----------

